# How do you make a contract for music in video games?



## Haakond (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello everybody!

I was recently contacted by a video game developer that liked my music, and wanted me to compose three tracks for his game. The thing is, that this is the first time I've got a paid composer job from someone that I never met and don't know personally. 
I want to make a contract between us, where I claim my rights to the music, the price and give him permission to use the tracks in-game, trailers etc. 

How do you usually set up a contract for jobs like this? What do you include? Is there something I need to specify on the contract? Like how many minutes of music you will provide etc.
Do you write a contract per each track, or one for the whole project? 
I tried to search on Google, but I found most stuff for film and TV.

I want to make a standard contract, that I can use for projects in the future too.

Thanks!


----------



## Brasart (Feb 22, 2020)

So specifics might change from country to country, but essentially:

In my case the client has always been the one doing the contract, as they will be looking to buy the exclusive rights to your music for their game.
• You don't need to specify how many minutes you'll be composing for them, unless you've already agreed upon it, otherwise you write how your remuneration will be arranged (ex: x amount per minute of music, x amount per day of work... etc)
• I've always done a contract per project, and not per track.
• You need to set up your contract as a right assignment type of contract (exclusivity, reproduction rights, representation rights, adaptation rights... etc)
• You need to ask them if they're okay with you distributing your music as the original soundtrack to digital and/or physical platforms, and what split it would be
• One thing composers do is ask for a small percentage of game sales, in order to build up backend revenue, you'd ask for 1-2%


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 22, 2020)

Generally with creative freelance work for companies, you do not get to keep the rights. The company sets up the contract and own everything since they payed for it. The worst contracts don’t even let you show off the work as yours. Most of them however let you use it for portfolios, CV, and other job applications. With smaller developers you might be able to negotiate better terms, royalties, etc, since the entire process is more personal and less bureaucratic, but with bigger companies it’s generally a case of them buying everything and you keeping nothing. Unless you’re among the top famous superstars, at which point the terms flip to your advantage again.


----------



## Haakond (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks for your replies! This helps a lot. Is there a standardized contract I maybe could use, anywhere on the web?

Actually, there is a law here in Norway, where companies are not allowed to buy the rights to your art. They can buy permission to use it, or hire you to produce art for them, but the artist behind it will always keep the rights. How would this work on this project, where the developer is in another country. Do I follow the rules regarding rights from where the developer is based?


----------



## Brasart (Feb 22, 2020)

All contracts I've signed were drafted by lawyers, but I think you might be able to find some regular music rights contract template and add in bits related to video games.
But I do suggest that you get in touch with a lawyer from your country specialized in music/art rights, especially if this is a template you want to use multiple times.

It's pretty similar in France where as soon as you create a piece, you own it and cannot give away your authorship — but you can give away the exclusive use of said piece.
You also have to be careful if you're part of music rights' organisation and see if your membership is compatible with what you're giving away, for exemple in France being part of the SACEM is an absolute no-no if you want to work as a composer for games.


----------



## Haakond (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks, I will get in contact with the national music-rights company here in Norway, and ask them. 
That is a good tip, I need to check out if that could be a concern here. 
Again, Thank you


----------

